# Питер! В каких фитнес-центрах есть тренажеры Бубновского?



## Нася (30 Авг 2011)

Заканчиваются мои занятия в центре Бубновского. Эффект есть, мне лучше, но работа еще только в самом начале.
Не передать удовольствие от занятий, счастье от улучшений. Но у Бубновского - дорого и ездить очень, очень  далеко. Всему научилась, дальше смогу сама, но где???
Знаю, что есть в городе такие тренажеры в фитнес-залах. Искала сама - не нашла. Крик души - может кто-то знает где они есть? МТБ 1-4,  называются.

Искала, искала и вот чего выискала. Поиск стал сразу легче!) Привожу цитату. Может кому пригодится! Эти тренажеры в самом деле есть во многих фитнес-центрах!

1. МТБ-2 - это обычный кроссовер фирмы TechnoGym (Бубновский отдается предпочтение этой фирме и я с ним согласен - даже старая линейка тренажеров Technogym у Бубновского - на уровень выше, чем новые линейки многих других фирм). МТБ-1 - это половина кроссовера. Кроссоверы производятся абсолютно всеми фирмами-производителями тренажеров и есть в любом тренажерном зале. Он представляет из себя стойку с верхним и нижним блоком (МТБ-2, т.е. кроссовер, - две соединенные стойки). Дело в том, что кроссовер предназначен для выполнения всего пары упражнений - стоя мах ногой, сведение рук и нек. других. Бубновский придумал для кроссовера свои упражнения (лежа, на коленях и т.д.) и соответственно, запатентовал все это.


----------



## Kotenok (30 Авг 2011)

Нася, умница!


----------



## Нася (30 Авг 2011)

Да, касательно приведенной цитаты. Была сегодня в трен. зале - именно так и использовали его рабята - сведение рук и махи ногами стоя.. А ведь из него так много всего можно выжать!!!


----------



## ZergeZ (9 Сен 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Не передать удовольствие от занятий, счастье от улучшений. .... Знаю, что есть в городе такие тренажеры в фитнес-залах. Искала сама - не нашла. Крик души - может кто-то знает где они есть?


Нася очень рад за тебя!  То же считаю что мы на верном пути,  но нужно  заниматься постоянно и ддлительное время - хотя бы несколько  месяцев.

    По поводу тренажеров. Тут все верно было написано  - что это обычные кроссоверы. Но!  Есть несколько проблем.
 Во первых - длина хода груза. К сожалению на многих кроссоверах она меньше чем на МТБ1,2  Бубновского.  Поэтому, там где есть кроссоверы - надо еще проверять, подойдут ли они. Проверять лучше всего на упражнении "березка" - там  требуется один из самых длинных ходов груза. Если березка  получается и груз не доходит до ограничителей в крайних положениях березки, то и все остальные упражнения из Бубновского ( или почти все ) можно делать  на этом кроссовере.
Второе. На некторых кроссоверах  - только один блок - хорошо если он перемещаемый,  а иногда намертво закреплен либо внизу либо вверху. Надо смотреть.
Третье.  Надо сделать или купить удлинитель( ли), а также манжеты.
Позвони мне  - я подскажу по поводу манжетов.  А удлинитель - покупается трос  металический 5-6 мм, в  пластиковой оплетке, карабины и зажимы для троса. Себестоимость- 200 -300рублей. Все есть практически в любом магазине метизов или крепежа.

Ну, а дальше надо идти по фитнесам либо по гостевому либо просто с менеджером пройти  и просто смотреть где есть  кроссоверы .  Кстати, пока еще не закончился твой курс - померяй ход груза на тренажерах МТБ - что бы было с чем сравнивать.  Заходи на  какой нить сайт где есть свежая сводная таблица фитнесклубов - и обзванивай - что у них есть и как пройти на пробное занятие - посмотерть  тренажеры итд. Есть фитнесы где 10 дней вообще можно бесплатно ходить.  а потом купить абонемент.

По своему опыту - я занимался  в одном их клубов сети ФИтнесХауз.   С маленькой натяжкой могу сказать, что там можно делать практически все что  на Купчинской.
Кстати на севере  города, вроде открываются или уже открылись, только что, новые клубы этой сети - там цены на предпродаже очень очень низкие.  Посмотри у них на сайте.


----------



## Нася (10 Сен 2011)

Сережа, тебе спасибо за этот новый этап в моем восстановлении!!
Для тех, кто не знает, Сергей - мой вдохновитель!)
Удлиннители и петлю я купила в центре на купчинской, они их продают за 500.
не поняла про длину хода груза, что именно надо мерять?
У нас на Луначарского  зал и все остальное 3900 в год! Кроссовер там есть, но я не проверяла еще на упражнениях. Только посмотреть ходила.
Если не делать березку, то все остальное должно получиться, больше нигде такого хода нет.
Березка для меня очень легко, я даже не понимаю в чем там прикол, делаю по 30 раз пока кровь совсем от ног не отольет.
А вот грушевидная... там нужен нижний блок. вообще должны они регулироваться в идеале.
Осталось 1 занятие. Не знаю даже что спросить еще у них там!!! Жаль, я благодарна центру Бубновского.

Да, и обязательно напиши где взять манжеты. Я сегодня уже собралась позаниматься в фитнес-клубе, опробовать так сказать,  кроссоверчик, но вовремя вспомнила, что цепляться смогу только к кеде)  а кстати, идея)


----------



## ZergeZ (11 Сен 2011)

Вот где есть манжеты на ногу ******* Это в приморском районе ,   так что не так и далеко.
Модератор: удалена ссылка на коммерческий ресурс.

Там есть несколько видов - я купил именно такие как по ссылке.  Их в наличии у них не было на момент моего обращения, но они заказали  в Москве и в течение недели привезли. Видимо, -  несколько комплектов, так что по сайту показывает,  что на данный момент - в наличии



> не поняла про длину хода груза, что именно надо мерять?


Груз поднимается снизу вверх.  Вот этого хода может и не хватить для некоторых упражнений. В идеале -  груз не должен опускаться до нижнего положения   в самой крайней точке какого-нибудь движения и  не подниматься  до самого  верхнего положения  в противоположной точке этого упражнения. То есть длина хода груза должна быть больше,   чем  длина хода  ноги или руки в том или ином упражнении. На некоторых кроссоверах - эта длина недостаточна - поэтому может не получиться  сделать упражнение с полным размахом.

Крроссоверы бывают с двумя блоками  - верхним и нижним,  бывают с одним, но регулируемым по высоте, а бывают  просто с одним не регулируемым - такие конечно неудобны.



> Не знаю даже что спросить еще у них там!!!


Обязательбно возьми карту упражнений, где все расписано, какие упражнения  как назваются и  с какой целью делаются - растяжение, работы мышц ит.д.

Также вышел сейчас относительно новый фильм, снятый в центре у Бубновского,  подробно расказывающий о работе на тренажерах. Там показано много упражнений,  в том числе и таких,  которых в центре я не видел.   Найти можно на популярных трекерах, если не сможешь, напиши  - я помогу.


----------



## Нася (11 Сен 2011)

Спасибо, Сергей! Если есть ссылка на фильм - пришли обязательно.
С какой целью  делются упраждение - это описание нужно устно взять у инструкторов? В карте, я понимаю, этого нет.
А ты уже где-то занимаешься?


----------



## ZergeZ (12 Сен 2011)

Пока не занимаюсь, нет времени. На работе сильно загружен. Через пару недель надеюсь это закончится, тогда либо в фитнес пойду где есть тренажеры, либо в центр. Возможно и туда и туда, так что бы в центр ходить изредка - для контроля и получения рекомендаций, обучения и прочего, а основная работа - в фитнесе.


----------



## nuwa (13 Сен 2011)

Сергей, Нася, здравствуйе!

Ссылка на торрент удалена из этических соображений. Сайт нарушает авторские права создателей видео, из-за чего неоднократно был закрыт соответствующими инстанциями.
 На страницах форума мы не можем разместить информацию. Но никто не мешает передать её в личной переписке.


----------



## Нася (13 Сен 2011)

Хорошо, Ксюш, понятно!


----------



## Mari35 (27 Сен 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> 1. МТБ-2 - это обычный кроссовер фирмы TechnoGym (Бубновский отдается предпочтение этой фирме и я с ним согласен - даже старая линейка тренажеров Technogym у Бубновского - на уровень выше, чем новые линейки многих других фирм). МТБ-1 - это половина кроссовера. Кроссоверы производятся абсолютно всеми фирмами-производителями тренажеров и есть в любом тренажерном зале. Он представляет из себя стойку с верхним и нижним блоком (МТБ-2, т.е. кроссовер, - две соединенные стойки). Дело в том, что кроссовер предназначен для выполнения всего пары упражнений - стоя мах ногой, сведение рук и нек. других. Бубновский придумал для кроссовера свои упражнения (лежа, на коленях и т.д.) и соответственно, запатентовал все это.



Можно любой кроссовер! У нас тоже есть подобные, но нигде нет манжет для ног!!!! Упражнения не выполнить!!



Нася написал(а):


> Заканчиваются мои занятия в центре Бубновского. Эффект есть, мне лучше, но работа еще только в самом начале.
> Не передать удовольствие от занятий, счастье от улучшений..


Я не житель СПб, но тоже приезжала на занятия в центр на Купчинской. Вообщем была довольна, но 12 занятий очень мало. Нужно заниматься постоянно... У нас к сожалению нет таких центров!!

Я купила кроссовер домой! А заниматься на нем не могу!! В мае было жуткое обострение, врач сказал, что пока никаких упражнений, ЛФК, массажей делать нельзя!!!!!! Но тренажер без дела не стоит, сын мышцы качает


----------



## Fint (27 Сен 2011)

Mari, а почему нельзя? С мая уже столько времени прошло.


----------



## Mari35 (28 Сен 2011)

Fint написал(а):


> Mari, а почему нельзя? С мая уже столько времени прошло.


Врач сказал....


----------



## Fint (28 Сен 2011)

Я почему спрашиваю, очень уж помогали мне эти растяжки.


----------



## Нася (29 Сен 2011)

Ну да, вообще-то там все такие и ходят. С обострениями. И через боль.
КОнечно, если ты на стенки от боли не бросаешься. Организм сам даст понять, когда можно. Просто выдает какой-то допуск.   И даже когда НУЖНО тоже даст понять.
Короче, если что-то можешь делать - делай.


----------



## Fint (29 Сен 2011)

Нася, я вообще-то не к Бубновскому хожу. Я так поняла они начинали по его методике, через некоторое время пришли к выводу что "через боль" делать нельзя, чем меня и подкупили.


----------



## Mari35 (30 Сен 2011)

А что делать, если организм молчит, как партизан? Я вот из магазина домой 1,5 л бутылку лимонада еле-еле приношу (в руках еще кошелек и больше ничего). Магазин в 3 мин. ходьбы от дома. И затем на диване отлеживаюсь. А на тренажере надо же самой вес вниз опустить, к ногам пристегнуть, сделать упражнение, затем отстегнуть и плавно груз вернуть на место. Это очень тяжело для меня.... В центре это все делает инструктор, а я лежу и выполняю упражнения...


Fint написал(а):


> , я вообще-то не к Бубновскому хожу. Я так поняла они начинали по его методике, через некоторое время пришли к выводу что "через боль" делать нельзя, чем меня и подкупили.


А куда Вы ходите? что за центр?


----------



## savely (14 Июн 2012)

ZergeZ написал(а):


> Вот где есть манжеты на ногу ******* Это в приморском районе ,  так что не так и далеко.
> 
> Там есть несколько видов - я купил именно такие как по ссылке. Их в наличии у них не было на момент моего обращения, но они заказали в Москве и в течение недели привезли. Видимо, - несколько комплектов, так что по сайту показывает, что на данный момент - в наличии
> 
> ...


Здравствуйте. Мне тоже очень интересен видео об упражнениях на тренажере.
Спасибо.


----------



## михалыч (6 Апр 2013)

ребята привет! занимаюсь в центре бубновского на ул. курляндской. Чувствую себя отлично, но 12 занятий маловато. Ездить приходится из области. Встал вопрос покупки тренажера. Нашел пару вариантов, можно купить в Питере. Интересно мнение других. буду рад услышать.
   

Кроссовер угловой BODY-SOLID GDCC210. нашел еще одну модель, очень понравилась. можно делать все упражнения.


----------



## Yanina (5 Май 2013)

михалыч написал(а):


> Кроссовер угловой BODY-SOLID GDCC210. нашел еще одну модель, очень понравилась. можно делать все упражнения.


Извините, Михалыч! А где Вы все это нашли? И какова цена? Я отзанималась пока 1 занятие на Ланском шоссе. 3 дня ноги гудели и болели. А сейчас лучше, чем было до занятия! Слышала, что можно сделать тренажер своими руками, используя специальные бинты и еще что-то...Сейчас тоже обзванивала фитнес-центры. А на полезную информацию наткнулась здесь. Спасибо всем!


----------



## михалыч (15 Июн 2013)

яна привет. из моего опыта, могу сказать. что 12 занятий нужно пройти обязательно. лучше 24, что сейчас и собираюсь сделать. смотря у кого какие проблемы. как я считаю нужно подготовить себя к дальнейшей работе в домашних условиях. генетически техника упражнений должна осесть в теле. т. е. нужно подготовить мышечную структуру к работе. дальше по ходу занятий , я в тетрадке отмечал упражнения, очередность, вес, просил инструктора показать технику выполнения одному на тренажере без помощи, они покажут. за это время, купил себе 2 комплекте резиновых эспандеров по 850 р. в комплект входят 5 рез. жгутов разной натяженности, манжеты для ног, ручки, дома можно в стене сделать 3 отверстия разной высоты., пристегнуть карабин, на карабин эспандер и тяни, хочешь руками хочешь ногами. для дома нужно купить скамейку с наклонной скамьей. продаются в любом спортив. магазине. манжеты для ног, петли для ротации, крепление на носок можно заказать в центре бубновского где вы занимаетесь, у них он всегда есть в наличии. сейчас должны в центрах бубновск. продаваться видео диски с описанием упраж. и видео диски с описанием суставной гимнастики. и литература. после прохождения курса с возьмите распечатку упражнений и ксерокопию вашей карты выполнения упражнений, попросите инструктора рассказать схему название упраж. сейчас многие центры бубновского укомплектованы тренажерами кроссоверами (BODY-SOLID) . цена и качество. в некоторых центрах их можно заказать. я нашел офиц. страницу этого производителя в питер доставка бесплатно тел. заказа (8-800-******). как мне кажется лучше всего подходит (Кроссовер Body Solid GCCO150) цена 46. 900. но нужно смотреть габариты комнаты. там 2 стойки скрепляются перекладиной. можно убрать вверхную перекладину и получится 2 тренажера. можно поставит дома к стенке только придется смастерить верхний держак чтобы закрепить к стене, но это не проблема. эспандеры можно заказать на этом сайте  www . ****  ну вот вроде и все. желаю успехов, удачи. здоровья. будут вопросы пишите не стесняйтесь буду рад помочь.


*administrator: *Убедительная просьба: не нарушать Правила форума о размещении номеров телефонов и  ссылок на коммерческие ресурсы.


----------



## Фрекен Бок (20 Окт 2013)

Очень рада, что нашла этот форум! Как раз эту информацию и искала, тоже хочу заниматься упражнениями по Б. в тренажерном зале, теперь хотя бы есть алгоритм поиска -))
А кто-нибудь знает, в *СпортЛайфе* есть эти кроссоверы?


----------



## OlgaN (3 Фев 2014)

Нася, добрый день! Как Ваши успехи в лечении. Вам удалось подобрать тренажеры в фитнес-центре для занятий по методике Бубновского?


----------



## Нася (3 Фев 2014)

OlgaN написал(а):


> Нася, добрый день! Как Ваши успехи в лечении. Вам удалось подобрать тренажеры в фитнес-центре для занятий по методике Бубновского?


Тренажеры-то подобрать удалось,  и занималась я на них прилежно. Но три месяца назад вторую операцию все-таки пришлось сделать. Но у меня случай особый. Я и на тренажеры-то пошла только после первой операции, потому что было все не очень.  А не очень оно и есть не очень. Дошло до того, что стало совсем нехорошо.... Сейчас снова все в порядке.  Через полгодика снова на тренажеры. Или на аквааэробику. Пока не решила)))
Ближе к теме вопроса. Кроссоверы есть в любом фитнес-центре.  Нужно отдельно купить манжеты, чтобы к карабинам цепляться. Ну и многие другие тренажеры, по моему дилетанскому мнению дублируют то, что мы делаем на кроссоверах.  Или дополняют. Так что заниматься можно и нужно.


----------



## GoodDay (14 Фев 2014)

Тренажеры это хорошо,но без комплекса упражнений и без опыта вы только угробите себя и своё здоровье.


----------



## Нася (15 Фев 2014)

GoodDay написал(а):


> Тренажеры это хорошо,но без комплекса упражнений и без опыта вы только угробите себя и своё здоровье.


Согласна. Пройти курс в центре Бубновского нужно.


----------



## Вячеслав80 (5 Апр 2014)

Настя, как  же так? Операция!  Я только начал ходить в центр Бубновского с надеждой не оперироваться. Все говорят, что поможет. И Вы вроде тоже хвалили...А получается не поможет значит(( У меня это последняя надежда блин(( Ничего уже не помогает.


----------



## Нася (5 Апр 2014)

Вячеслав80 написал(а):


> Настя, как  же так? Операция!  Я только начал ходить в центр Бубновского с надеждой не оперироваться. Все говорят, что поможет. И Вы вроде тоже хвалили...А получается не поможет значит(( У меня это последняя надежда блин(( Ничего уже не помогает.


НЕЕЕ...на меня не равняйтесь!! Всем все помогает, у меня сразу было очень не ахти.  Бубновский - это хорошо. Рецидивов не большой процент - не факт, что Вы в него попадете. 
А вообще в Питере я сейчас хожу во Вредена - ЛФК+ЛФК в бассейне. Вот мне нравится. Но я после операции, не хочу нагрузок, а то, что там дают - в самый раз!  Там ходят люди, которым реально стало там лучше (это я про неоперированных).


----------



## Вячеслав80 (5 Апр 2014)

Ну буду надеется. Хотя, я свое состояние тоже оцениваю как не ахти. все-таки уже 2 месяца не могу снять корешковый синдром и ходить без сильной боли в ноге (( если б не машина, то даже в центр Бубновского не смог бы ездить.

И рад что Вам во Вредена лучше от ЛФК . Мне там кстати зав отделением нейрохирургии сказал что советует еще порыпаться))


----------



## TanyaGradskaya (15 Ноя 2014)

Подскажите, стоит ли вообще приобретать тренажер Бубновского или его аналог для самостоятельных занятий дома?


----------



## Нася (15 Ноя 2014)

TanyaGradskaya написал(а):


> Подскажите, стоит ли вообще приобретать тренажер Бубновского или его аналог для самостоятельных занятий дома?


Стоит, если у Вас большая сила воли. Для многих он становится лишним хламом в квартире. Хотя на самом деле вещь отличная. Я предпочитаю ходить в спортзал. Сейчас он есть во всех залах, очень удобно.


----------



## TanyaGradskaya (15 Ноя 2014)

Нася написал(а):


> Стоит, если у Вас большая сила воли. Для многих он становится лишним хламом в квартире. Хотя на самом деле вещь отличная. Я предпочитаю ходить в спортзал. Сейчас он есть во всех залах, очень удобно.


А где можно приобрести?


----------



## La murr (16 Ноя 2014)

TanyaGradskaya написал(а):


> А где можно приобрести?


Правилами форума запрещено размещение ссылок на коммерческие ресурсы.
Попробуйте сами выяснить, где в Вашем регионе реализуется подобное.


----------



## Alex-леший (5 Апр 2016)

*ZergeZ*, Здравствуйте Сергей. ПРИШЛИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ССЫЛКУ НА ЗАНЯТИЯ НА ТРЕНАЖЕРЕ, которую удалили, если не трудно. Заранее спасибо.


----------

